# Alvy's new job on reception



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes:

Aaaaaahhhhh..... Alvy is looking... FAN...DABBY...DOSEY 

:twothumbs: :twothumbs: :twothumbs:

Great photos....

Perfect groom ... She's done exactly as you wanted and he doesn't have that awful 'I've just been to the groomers' look about him ... He looks 

Great find 'Puppylove'... A groomer we can trust....:jumping::jumping::jumping:

Ps is that Alvys personal notice board in the background?? 

xxx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes:
> 
> Aaaaaahhhhh..... Alvy is looking... FAN...DABBY...DOSEY
> 
> ...


Yep its his to do list- eat sausages;steal some socks;bark at the postie etc etc.


I know Im so pleased, we can stop obsessing about them getting groomed now! I didnt even have to give her a list of donts. Such a relief :smile: xx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

This is a before and after that the groomer took. They show the difference a bit better than mine.

Before









After


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They did a really good job with him. Jake is going tomorrow and i just had hubby look at what you wrote I said ask for that!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> They did a really good job with him. Jake is going tomorrow and i just had hubby look at what you wrote I said ask for that!


Yeah she did a great job. Im really pleased because I didnt like his puppy groom plus you hear so many horror stories on here  Hope Jake's goes well too, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

He looks awesome!! He looks small! Just want to kiss that face!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I'll sleep easier tonight knowing there's a good groomer in town   

xx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, I have a confession to make....I think I might be Alvy's biggest fan :embarrassed:

He looks fabulous


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't you just love those wee fluffy legs He looks great.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

DebsH said:


> Ok, I have a confession to make....I think I might be Alvy's biggest fan :embarrassed:
> 
> He looks fabulous


Aww thanks. He would love that Im sure


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Tressa said:


> Don't you just love those wee fluffy legs He looks great.


I love their little fluffy chunky legs too. I dont even mind that post-groom bouffant-ness that much. It doesnt last long.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

He looks great & the first picture is really good 

Ian


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Alvy is one gorgeous dude! Love his cute back legs in the last 'just been groomed' pic! x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

He looks fab! I think they should put him in the salon window as an advert, he is far too cute!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Alvy looks fantastic, great job from the groomer. He's a very handsome boy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, he looks so cuddly!!!!!!!!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for the nice comments. he would be pleased Im sure x


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Alvy looks fantastic, great job from the groomer. He's a very handsome boy



I had actually printed a pic of Obi that you posted after you had groomed him to show the groomer in case she had trouble understanding what I wanted. I didnt need to show her the pics in the end cause I realised she got me and wasnt going to do anything drastic.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You could get him a Saturday job to help with his food costs! Looks as if he would be more than capable.


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

Great Job! He looks fantastic!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

njm said:


> I had actually printed a pic of Obi that you posted after you had groomed him to show the groomer in case she had trouble understanding what I wanted. I didnt need to show her the pics in the end cause I realised she got me and wasnt going to do anything drastic.


Ah thanks, a lovely compliment. Glad your groomer didn't need it and understood your requirements well.


----------

